
New Leaks of the Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Nano - arketyp
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Leak-Lenovo-ThinkPad-X1-Nano-with-a-16-10-screen-Intel-Tiger-Lake-weighs-less-than-1-kg.481319.0.html
======
pqb
> 13.0 | 16:10 | 2K | 450nits | 100% sRGB | Optional Touch

> Ultra-narrow bezel | 85% STB

It is very nice move from the Dell [0], and also now Lenovo to bring 16:10
display in laptops. It was always for me strange decision, when laptop
manufactures decided to use 16:9 displays for all, even for pricey, high-end
models. I am highly enthusiastic to see 16:10 displays back after ten years,
when numerous notebooks had 15.4" display.

[0]: For example Dell Precision 5550 - [https://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/dell-laptops-and-notebo...](https://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/dell-laptops-and-notebooks/precision-5550-mobile-
workstation/spd/precision-15-5550-laptop?AID=8984087&cjevent=a74879349abf11ea81ac05fc0a180510&gacd=9694607-23736398-5750457-266319267-127795103&dgc=af&VEN1=12578053-8984087-ArsDellPrecisionLatitude&dclid=CKSU_JD8wukCFcaLsgodiE8Dxw#features_section)

~~~
regularfry
I was doing some work on an old 4:3 IBM X41 last weekend. Reminded me what
we've lost.

~~~
bityard
What have we lost?

I have _always_ preferred a wider screen to a taller one because it means I
can fit more xterms side-by-side.

~~~
pkamb
ThinkPad T61 models changed from 1400x1050 (SXGA+) to 1440x900 (WXGA+) when
they went widescreen.

They literally just lopped off 150 vertical pixels. There wasn’t some
corresponding gain in horizontal space. You could fit the same number of
xterms side-by-side on either laptop.

~~~
heelix
I had one of the lovely T61s models that did 1600x1200. That machine had a
long, long lifespan for a 3+g memory it could support. Miss the 4:3

~~~
pkamb
Probably still worth something to the right person!

------
pkamb
ThinkPad's announcement of 16:9 displays in 2009:

\---

> I stated in my last post that the industry is going to go through yet
> another display ratio change over the next year or so.

> For years we've had 4:3 “square” displays. These have all but disappeared
> from the market as the current standard is 16:10 “wide.”

> The industry is about to move yet again to true 16:9 wide. This means that
> the ratio of your PC display will match that of your HDTV. This change won't
> happen overnight, but will phase in gradually. In fact, it's already
> started. Many of the newest consumer notebooks, especially in the 15″ class
> now sport the more rectangular 16:9 display.

> Again, we can thank the LCD manufacturers for this change. By cutting
> everything in the same aspect ratio, they have less waste per large sheet of
> glass. Since these manufacturers make more selling TV displays than laptop
> displays, the PC vendors have almost zero say in this change. We simply have
> to adapt. As much as I would like it to be so, 4:3 is not coming back.

> For readers of this blog, yes, I had our team run the math. In order to
> provide a high end IPS display option, we'd need well over 15,000 confirmed
> orders to make it even worth considering. This is due to minimum order
> quantities, creating models, stocking replacement parts for years to come,
> etc. If someone enterprising wants to create a database of (legitimate)
> credit card numbers of confirmed, non-cancellable orders, I'm sure that it
> would get some attention around here. (For you legal types, this does not
> constitute an offer to sell.)

>
> [https://web.archive.org/web/20111030050311/http://www.lenovo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20111030050311/http://www.lenovoblogs.com:80/insidethebox/2009/04/display-
> ratio-change-again/)

~~~
floatboth
Huh, LCD manufacturers (at least in 2009) made TV and laptop displays
together? Interesting..

------
pmontra
I'm glad to see a resurgence of 16:10 screens. I'm waiting to see bezels
shrink to the point I'll have a nearly 15" 16:10 screen in a 14" laptop body,
not to have a number pad.

~~~
flohofwoe
As a programmer I would really like to have more choices of 3:2 or even 4:3
aspect ratio laptops (because of the added vertical space, which is really
much more valuable when working mostly with text on fairly small displays).
For 3:2 I'm only aware of the MS Surface and Huaewei MateBook laptops, and
Thinkpads were probably the last 4:3 laptops(?).

~~~
nobleach
The MateBook really is a nice looking laptop. The folks I've known that have
purchased them have all run into reliability issues within a year (non-booting
machines, spacebar stops working, other weird things) I looked into them
before I bought my Thinkpad X1C. I still like that screen though.

------
thinkmassive
"the new model is even smaller and lighter, with a weight of less than 1 kg.
To achieve this, Lenovo uses a slightly smaller 48 Wh battery and also slashes
most ports that are present on the ThinkPad X1 Carbon"

Sounds like the X1 Nano is marginally better than a Macbook (the super small
one, not Air or Pro).

I'm on my second X1 Carbon gen-5 (third X1C overall), and it already has
nearly the fewest ports I prefer in a laptop. While I could do without the
headphone jack (controversial I know) and Ethernet port (proprietary? I lost
the OEM adapter long ago), I think two each of USB-C and USB-A is minimal
enough.

USB-C for power USB-A for yubikey nano One of each for expansion

It's too bad there aren't more high-res (2k+) laptops in the slim form factor
that Intel used to call "ultrabooks". I was really hoping the Purism Librem 14
would have that as an option.

edit: ...and I'm unwilling to give up anymore battery life as long as it's
used for video conferencing

~~~
Aperocky
battery life and weight >> Any other feature on a laptop.

I'm waiting for that ARM mac.

~~~
BanazirGalbasi
I disagree, many people use laptops as replacement desktop these days so
having expansion ports is important. My new job gave me an X1 Carbon with only
two USB type A ports and this is my workstation now. If I want to use any
accessories like a mouse or external keyboard (set the laptop on a stand so
it's level with an external monitor), I immediately run into an issue with
having enough expansion room.

If you're doing nothing but sitting in meetings and taking notes, the battery
life will follow due to the light use. But for many people, a laptop is as
much of a computer as they'll ever use, so having the ability to expand is
crucial.

~~~
easde
USB-C hubs nicely solve the problem of plugging USB devices, a monitor and a
charger into a laptop. Like the docking stations in old laptops, but far
cheaper. If you have multiple 4K screens or very high speed I/O devices you
may need Thunderbolt, but for most people USB-C is fine.

------
pella
Thunderbolt 3 or 4 ?

 _" The ThinkPad X1 Nano just has two Thunderbolt 3 ports, "_

vs.

 _" 2 brand new Thunderbolt 4 USB-C ports."_

[https://www.slashgear.com/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-nano-leaked-
to-...](https://www.slashgear.com/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-nano-leaked-to-be-its-
lightest-yet-14629071/)

~~~
wmf
Tiger Lake has Thunderbolt 4. It's the same speed as Thunderbolt 3 so most
people won't notice the difference anyway.

------
cercatrova
When can we get 3:2 aspect ratio laptops with zero (>95% screen to body ratio)
bezels? So far the Surfaces have one part of this, and the XPSes have the
second part.

~~~
dguaraglia
My daily driver is a Huawei Matebook Pro, with exactly those specs... But a
horribly placed camera and I think nowadays you can't even buy them in the US
anymore.

~~~
cercatrova
Yes the Matebook does have 3:2 and no bezels, but it's Huawei, it's only 13
inches, and the processors are the 15 watt versions rather than the 45 watt
ones. I'm thinking more of an LG Gram 17 inch or at least 15 inch with these
specs.

~~~
dguaraglia
I agree about the screen size. I'm really looking forward to next year's XPS
15, once they deal with the usual 'first model' issues.

That said, I haven't found a situation where the processor has been a problem,
but that's probably a matter of workload. For software development, it has
never been an issue. If you are re-encoding video for a living or doing CAD,
maybe it could be an issue.

------
pedrocr
Hopefully by 2K they mean 2.5K (2560x1600) and not actual 2K with a 1920x1200
screen.

~~~
cercatrova
2K usually means 1440p

~~~
pedrocr
Apparently some manufacturers have adopted that confusing naming. 2K is 1080p
though in any reasonable naming scheme:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2K_resolution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2K_resolution)

~~~
ksec
>Apparently some manufacturers have adopted that confusing naming.

Gamers decided to call 1920 x 1080 as 1080P and 1440 as 2K.

It makes absolutely no sense. But this mis-information got so widespread it
sort of became a norm.

~~~
pedrocr
3K would make more sense even...

------
jhatax
When Apple first eliminated all but two (or four) USB-C ports, there was a ton
of vitriol towards Apple on HN. In the years since Apple’s move, both Dell and
IBM have adopted Apple’s playbook and are in the process of eliminating ports,
and there are no comments on how everyone will need dongles to connect
peripherals or get their work done.

\- What has changed in our use of laptops over the last 12-months that dongles
are no longer a pain point?

\- Did Apple make the right and, dare I say it, bold call by removing a whole
host of ports in lieu of standardizing on USB-C?

~~~
Roritharr
Dongles are still hell, I regularly still use USB-A and HDMI on my notebook.

My Toshiba Portegé X-30-D is coveted in our company as it has:

1x Full-Size USB3

1x Full-Size HDMI

2x Thunderbolt USB-C (Displayport Support on both)

Micro-SD Slot

Headphone Jack

32GB of Socketed DDR4 Ram

1TB NVMe SSD

Matté Full-HD Touchscreen

Windows Hello Face&Fingerprint Recognition

and weighs only 1,05 kg

The only bottleneck is the i7-7500U Dual-Core CPU that I got because I
couldn't wait another generation and now I just don't know what to upgrade to.
I hope once USB4 becomes available there will be a Ryzen 4800U successor
powered notebook available that just MATCHES the rest of the specs of my
current one.

------
read_if_gay_
Why not use AMD CPUs?

~~~
Mashimo
I read that the X1 was developed with Intel, and thus they can't use AMD CPUs
in that lineup. I don't know if it's true or not. It was a random reddit
comment.

~~~
eumenides1
Time. I saw the HP Envy on Linus' Tech-tips review and the battery life on AMD
CPUs is ridiculous. 14 hours on battery. For most people, you might be able to
bring your laptop to work WITHOUT a power brick.

I'm personally not a fan of HP laptops, but i'm looking forward to AMD CPUs on
thinkpad and Dell XPS laptops. There is no way there isn't going to be a X1
type laptop with an AMD CPU. Lenovo can't leave that kind of battery
performance on the table without losing market share to Dell and HP.

~~~
stjo
14 hours compared to 13h for a similar intel based laptop. Not really that
impressive. Correct me if I’m wrong, but most of the power consumption comes
from the screen anyways.

~~~
oliwarner
Yup, only 7% better battery.

But... 20% cheaper. 50% faster in multi-threaded tests, 20% faster in single-
threaded tests.

------
tengbretson
I can't even imagine what a laptop lighter than my X1 carbon would feel like.
Thats so light.

~~~
dehrmann
Remember the 11" Macbook Air? It's pretty light, and it'd be lighter without
the aluminum.

------
kentiko
> <999kg

Yeah I hope so.

------
nogridbag
Are the USB ports on both sides? One of the nice things about the 15" MBP is
being able to charge it from either side. Also, having >= 3 ports allows me to
keep a yubikey installed semi-permanently and still charge from either side.
Nice to see more laptop manufacturers adopting less wide screens.

------
atlgator
Woohoo! Praise for non-16:9 laptops.

~~~
hyperpl
Bring back 4:3!

------
woodandsteel
I would much rather someone made a laptop with a keyboard with sculptured keys
and reasonably full key travel. I would be glad to lose a pound of lightness
for that.

------
codecamper
no 32GB option? pass.

~~~
hknapp
what are you doing with an ultra book that would make it need 32gb of ram?

~~~
ChuckNorris89
Lots of VMs. VMs don't need much CPU time but oh boy do they need the RAM.

~~~
amalantony06
What sort of a use case requires you to run "lots of VMs"? What nature of
development do you do?

~~~
rwmj
Some of the software I write must work on various different Linux releases
(with different kernels), FreeBSD, OpenBSD, Haiku and Windows. This is
realistically only possible because I have all these running in different VMs.

I'd like to add macOS to the mix but it's something of a pain to virtualize.
I'm aware of hackintoshes but there seem to be a bunch of gotchas and it seems
you can never upgrade them.

I also have some VMs where I need decent security guarantees and confinement,
such as running different web services.

~~~
amalantony06
Makes sense, thank you!

------
grzes
i think 1366x768 resolution on 15.6 inch screen is perfect in terms of UI
elements size. like its a sweet spot between to small and too large with
enought horizontal area.

physical width of such 15.6 inch screen is 34.53 cm so it gives you
0,025285037 cm per pixel.

so my "perfect" laptop would have 15.6 inch screen and 16:10 aspect ratio. i
would double the resolution in order to avoid fractional scaling and use 200%
scaling so final resolution would be 2732x1708 - anyone can recommend
something close to that on the market?

~~~
akvadrako
Just get 4K with 300% scaling. 3840/3 = 1280, it's about the same.

